# At last I have found my puffer



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

After over a year of searching I got a call from a LFS I left my number with a long time ago.

They actually got a Fahaka puffer in stock.

I stopped in to see him and pay the $29.00 asking price.

I'm gonna fill my 45G back up and grab an AC110 off my 125 tonight then put some giant danios in tomorrow morning.

Now I gotta get Big p*ssy(the channel catfish) out of the 125 cause thats where the puffer is eventually going. Since the puffer is so small I can keep him in the 45 for a while, but Puss has to find a new home...

I will get some pics up when I get him home and acclimated...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!! Get pics....those fahakas are bad ass!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

cobrafox46 said:


> Sweet!! Get pics....those fahakas are bad ass!!


I will get them up as soon as I get him home...

Gonna hit up my local LFS's for some snails and anacaris (sp?) plants that usually have them all over. Might even set up a 10G to breed some shrimp/snails/crayfish etc. so he has some "Crunchy" food to keep his beak in check.

Eventually he will be in a sand bottom planted 125. I'm hoping he lives up to the reputation...

The only other one I ever saw was about 12" long and was lunging at the glass when anyone even walked by the tank..


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man you need to get him some crayfish! My old GSP's loved chasing those bastards. They would kill one twice their size. They always rip the claws off first and grabthem by the tail. I would say the fahaka should be twice as nasty!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope you get it man, i think the member bawb2u keeps one aswell.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> Hope you get it man, i think the member bawb2u keeps one aswell.


I DO have him, he is fully paid for!

I was gonna go get him today but the weather was crappy so I slept in. I'm gonna go get him tomorrow.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see him, I just picked up 3 smaller type pea puffers at a 1/4in.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

its been 2 days, whats the update?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Got him Thursday afternoon... I have a few crappy pics I thought my wife took off the cam but I guess she didnt get to it...

He has taken krill both nights, and swims up to the glass and follows my finger... bugged out when I showed him the dog, in a good way, very curious eyes...

I will try and get some pics up tomorrow...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Still waiting for the pics to be sent to my email...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Heres DIDDY!!!























I will try and get some better shots...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!! He will be a killer soon. They look mean even when they are small. How big is he?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

cobrafox46 said:


> Sweet!! He will be a killer soon. They look mean even when they are small. How big is he?


He is only 2" and sometimes I have to really look around the tank to find him...

I just had the camera in macro with the lens right up on the glass...

He is a hearty eater too, he has eaten Krill every night since he has been home and attacks his meals... even tho they are dead...

Gonna get him some ghost shrimp so he can hunt a bit...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

How is he Bake?.......I am picking a 3-4" one up tomorrow.....any advice and updated shots?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW those puffers are cool.. any updates?? I'm thinking of getting an MBU puffer.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new puffer man. he looks awesome


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice bake!! post up a vid of him! i love how they hover around


----------

